# Hager City, WI - Fisher / Western wiring harness



## Snopro98 (Aug 4, 2019)

I have forsale the following used Fisher/Western harness'.

- 69803 Head Light harness for 2013 and 2014 Ram with projector headlights. $100

- 26537 11 Pin truck side light harness $100

- 26359 plow side 3 pin harness, for 3 plug western/Fisher setups. $40


----------



## Snopro98 (Aug 4, 2019)

26537 harness is sold.

Also have a used 69896 harness. Asking $75. This harness is for the 4th gen Dodge/Ram trucks. This is called a 69804 when used in conjunction with the 69803 lighting harness.


----------

